
Ask HN: Help setting up an office in India? - kevbam
Hi, 
Just wondering if anyone on HN has ever set up a subsidiary or branch office in India?
We are looking to open a small office(5-10 people) to help with scaling our product. 
We have had great experiences with Indian developers(contractors) in the past and are keen to set up an office and have our own dedicated team.
Any advice or recommendations are greatly appreciated. 
Kevin
======
Havoc
On the 5-10 ppl mark I've have a good think as to whether own office is the
right answer. At that scale I'd rather go for high end indian outsourcing.

>We have had great experiences with Indian developers(contractors) in the past

If you have 5 __named__ individuals willing to join that you trust then yeah -
do it. You'll struggle to beat that ROI elsewhere. If you don't have specific
individuals in mind...I'd be cautious.

My own experience with indian outsourcing is if you ask them to fetch you the
moon then they'll say sure. And they'll make a legit 100% good faith attempt
to do so. 10/10 for enthusiasm...but you gotta make sure they're charging at
the right enemy.

------
HNY1
I am in India and I have a space, contact me at njkrda@gmail.com

